# Nikon F5/ F100 ?s



## joelhead (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay so i am looking at buying either a F5 or F100 and i own a D80, I have a few lenses for that camera and im wondering if they will work on the F5/F100, they are autofocusing so they should work shouldnt they, the also have the both front and rear scroll buttons so i could change the aperature and shutter that way couldnt I? or do I just have this all wrong? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 23, 2010)

Everything will work.  Dx lenses will not give full coverage, but you knew that aready.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jun 23, 2010)

F100/f5 use index and thumb wheels to change aperture and shutter just like your d80.  

Then only compatibility issue you may run into are dx (crop sensor) lenses, since film is full-frame.

I'd suggest a f100, it's cheaper then the f5, and far lighter.  The autofocus points are easier to make out, and the build quality and features are about the same.

The F100 will feel a lot like your d80, but it's made of metal--most similar to a d200.

Buy the f5 only if you're really into the integrated vertical grip, and/or want a super-fast camera that you can also use to as a club to defend yourself against muggers.


----------



## joelhead (Jun 29, 2010)

djacobox372 said:


> F100/f5 use index and thumb wheels to change aperture and shutter just like your d80.
> 
> Then only compatibility issue you may run into are dx (crop sensor) lenses, since film is full-frame.
> 
> ...


 
I want the f5 just for that reason now! anyone messes with me I ill kick their ass. haha:thumbup:


----------



## joelhead (Jun 29, 2010)

would you say the f100 is a professional camera or just a film version of the d80. I was an assistant for a local pro photographer and he had the f5 and i got a chane to kind of mess around with it and i really liked it. I want to have more professional gear. I have a hasselblad 501cm and i want a good 35mm to complement it.


----------



## joelhead (Jul 7, 2010)

anyone at all?


----------



## ann (Jul 7, 2010)

the f100 is a better than the d80 in my opinion. i have the 90 and f100 and passed on the f5, as i did't need more whistle and bells and more weight. I would never have classed the 100 as a hobby camera. nor in fact the 90.

at one time i also had the f2 then the f3 and switch to f100 and never saw a drop in quality


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 7, 2010)

Get the F5, you won't be happy unless you do.

Regret is a sin best left to others.


----------



## blash (Jul 12, 2010)

F100 is not a D80 film body - it is a D200 film body. I have a D80 and a F100 and the F100 just feels more solid, more professional, and it feels like you're going to get better results from it. 

That said, the F5 is king. Yes it's heavier - but unless you're weak, that's a good thing. Considering the fact that it's not even $100 more than a F100, I'd get it and forget the chance of regret later - but if you're pressed for cash you'll be very happy with the F100.

Every day I regret that I no longer have access to decent film processors nor is a B&W home studio feasible in my dorm room....


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 12, 2010)

a mint f100 with the verticle grip is still cheaper then a f5, and it has autofocus points that u can actually make out. 

both awesome cameras though i have both, but find the f100 more useable.


----------



## dinodan (Jul 13, 2010)

I own an F100 and a D80.  THe D80 is a great digital SLR, but it feels like a toy compared to the F100.


----------



## joelhead (Jul 14, 2010)

In my opinion the d80 is very under powered no, i guess say i has no punch shoots very slow and i hate cropped sensors, hopefully one day i can save enough for a d700  but i really love film and i think i will always love it more than digital. I love how fast the f5 shoots  thanks for the input guys


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (Jul 23, 2010)

F-5 all the way. My buddy had one, then sold it to buy the D200 bodies he has now. Regrets it every day. Hooked to his 300mm 2.8 lens was a bad bad boy!!!


----------

